# اتفرجوا على الرجاله يا ناس هههههههه



## جاسى (22 مارس 2007)

هناك أشياء يفعلها الرجل ويكون طاير من الفرحة وأساريره منفرجة ويشعر بالإنجاز ومنشكح ومشرئب الفلنكات شلولخ، ورغم عظمة هذه الأحاسيس إلا أنه في الحقيقة لم يفعل أي إنجاز يذكر، ولكنه يكون طائرا من الفرحة ببعض الأشياء البسيطة التي يفعلها ولا يوجد سبب علمي يفسر سر فرحته وشعوره بالعظمة في هذه اللحظات، أما المواقف فهي: 
الطبيخ 
حينما يطبخ الرجل يشعر وكانه جاب الديب من ديله، ويجب أن يخبر كل من حوله أنه قام بالطبخ، كما أنه يريد أن يسمع رأي كل شخص في الأكل الذي طبخه، ويعتبر أن مجرد دخوله المطبخ وخروج اي خلطبيطة من تحت إيديه أن هذا الإنجاز يكفي ولا يهم بعد ذلك نوعية الأكل، والغريب أن هذه الطبخة توضع في ذاكرة الأمة ويظل يحكيها لأصحابه وأقاربه ويقول "لما كنت في مصيف مع جماعة اصحابي وطبخت مكرونة و...... هاهاهاها" والغريب أيضا أن معظم الشباب يوم ما طبخوا طبخوا مكرونة لأسباب غير معلومة، ويظل الرجل يحكي عن أم الطبخة الوحيدة إللي طبخها في حياته ويزهق من حوله وكأنه فتح عكا وليس علبة سلمون. 
إصلاح الأدوات المنزلية 
حينما يقوم الرجل بإصلاح أي شيء في المنزل فربما تظهر على مشيته وصوته وحركاته ملامح أسد الغابة الذي يمشي في منطقة الغزلان، حتى لو كان قد خرب هذه الأدوات أكثر، وقد تتعجب المرأة من أن زوجها يشعرها بأنه عبقري وفاهم في الإلكترونيات وخبير محنك، فهي لا ترى أنه فعل أي شيء سوى أنه غير جلدة الحنفية، فهي لا تدرك كم السعادة التي يكون عليها، ولذلك فهي لا تعلم أيضا الجرح الذي تسببه له حين تطلب منه أن يكلم السباك لكي يصلح الحنفية بشكل أفضل. 
نحن مخطئون إذا اعتقدنا أن رب الأسرة يكره الصنايعي ويعامله بقرف ويكره مجيئة إلى المنزل بسبب التكلفة التي سيتحملها بسبب هذا الصنايعي، فالسبب الحقيقي مختلف تماما، حيث أن هناك علاقة غريبة جدا تجدها بين رب الأسرة وبين الصنايعي، فالرجل ينظر إلى الصنايعي نظرة استخفاف وحقد ومبيكونش طايقه وهو بيصلح قلب الحنفية أمام زوجته معتقدا أنه بذلك قد يخطف قلبها، فالرجل يعتبر نفسه ابو العريف الذي يستطيع عمل أي شيء، وأن الصنايعي لا يفعل اي مجهود حتى يحصل على هذا الاهتمام والفلوس، فالرجل يضع نفسه في مقارنة معه أمام زوجته وكأن هذا الصنايعي ينافسه في ذلك، ولعل المرأة لا تعلم أن حين يأتي زوجها من الخارج ويجد الصنايعي في المنزل ربما يريد أن يقول لها أمامه "خاينة .. خاينة .. كلكوا صنف واحد". 
إحضار هدية 
على المرأة أن تعلم أن الرجل يعتبر مجرد إحضاره للهدية فإن هذا يكفي كي تنهال عليه بكلمات الإطراء، فالرجل يتتوقع أن تكون كل الجلسة عبارة عن شرح في الهدية وكيفية إحضارها وسبب التفكير فيها ويريد أن يسمع منها كلمات إعجاب في ذوقه العالي وفي الهدية وفي فكرتها المبتكرة رغم أن الهدية عبارة عن دبدوب عادي جدا. 
خلع الجاكت 
كل الحاجات إللي في الدنيا كوم، وخلع الجاكت ساعة البرد كوم تاني خالص، لا لا لا لا، موضوع خلع الجاكت الذي يفعله الرجل كي يضعه على كتف شريكته يكون تأثيره عليه كانه حصل على جائزة نوبل ووسام الجمهورية وبلبع علبتين فياجرا ولقى شقة في إسكان مبارك، حيث يكون سعيدا وفخورا وشاعرا برجولته ونازلة عليه حالة دكرنة بدرجة لا يمكن أن تتخيلها المرأة، رغم أن المرأة قد تستخف بداخلها من هذا الموقف الذي قد يحرجها أمام الآخرين ولأن شهر أبريل ليس حرا بهذه الصورة كما أن الساعة الثامنة مساءً في ميدان التحرير ليس ميعاد ولا مكان قارص البرودة. 
عزيزتي المرأة .. تحملي هذه الحركة من الشريك لأنها تسعده جدا، بل حتى لو لم تشعري بالبرد قولي له انك بردانة وضمي كتافك قوي وكشي جوة نفسك، واجعليه يفرح بنفسه شوية ويعمل فيها كاظم الساهر في أغنية "لو" بتاعة محمد فؤاد.


----------



## sparrow (22 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد ضحكتيني كتير جداااا (شكرا ليكي)
بس فعلا هما دول الرجالة 
في الاساس مرضي نفسيين (بعقدة نقص) هي الي بتخليهم يحبوا يبينوا انهم احسن الناس
بس هنعمل اية  :t31: 
موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## جاسى (22 مارس 2007)

ميرسى اوىىىىىىىى
شكرا لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## lovebjw (22 مارس 2007)

جاسى قال:


> ومنشكح ومشرئب الفلنكات شلولخ،



ههههههههههههههه
ايه الكلام دا يا جاسى بقاة الراجل بيكون الكلام دا مشرئب وشلولخ 
دا عربى جديد يا ماما 
ولا ايه 
وهى غلطت الراجل اصلا هو يسيب البنت منكو تموت وتنشف فى البرد ومايقعلش الجاكت وابقى خليها تلبس خفيف والجيبة القصيرة تنفعها بقاة 
دانت صنف نمرود صحيح


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 مارس 2007)

*يا جاسي حرام عليكي دا انت بهدلتي الراجل الغلبان الوديع 
يعني لو دخل المطبخ وعمل الاكل وساعد المدام يبقي غلطان 
وخلي بالك ثبت علميا واحصائيا انه اكل الراجل افضل من اكل 
الست بدليل انه كل شيفات المطاعم الكبر من اول نجمة الي 
النجمة السابعة ودي اخر نجمة وصلوا لها كلهم رجال . 
ولما يشوف السباكة بايظة ولا كرسي مكسور وصلحة يبقي 
غلطان طيب الست ليه متشطرتش وصلحت الحاجات البايظة 
وهو غلطا برضة لما يقبل يستحمل البرد علشان هي تدفي 
كان لازم يسبها تاخذ لطشة برد لمدة اسبوع ولا اكتر 
اللههههههههههههههههههههه يسامحك يا جاسي 
انت عارفة كل اللاجالة عاوزين يعملوا فيكي ايه ولا بلاش لحس
 تتخضي وانت غاليا علينا   *


----------



## ابن الشرق (22 مارس 2007)

*على فكرة .. 

الطباخين الماهرين رجال! و مؤلفي الطبخات الجديدة ايضا رجال !!!*


----------



## emy (23 مارس 2007)

_رجاله ايه بس دول اللى بيعرفوا يعملوا حاجه بلا خيبه_
_هههههههههههههههههه_
_بجد عسل يا جاسى يا قمر الموضوع ده مظبوط ميه فى الميه كمان_
_شكرا يا قمر على تعبك_​


----------



## lovebjw (23 مارس 2007)

emy قال:


> _رجاله ايه بس دول اللى بيعرفوا يعملوا حاجه بلا خيبه_
> _هههههههههههههههههه_
> _بجد عسل يا جاسى يا قمر الموضوع ده مظبوط ميه فى الميه كمان_
> _شكرا يا قمر على تعبك_​



ههههههههههههه
جاتلكى على الطبطب دى يا ايمى 
من بين كل المواضيع دى اللى بسطتكى فاكرين ان انتو هتكونو حزب ماشى يا جاسى انضمى لحزب النساء


----------



## twety (23 مارس 2007)

*جدعه يابت ياجاسى*
*برافو عليكى كده انا بموت فيكىى*
*وانت ياعم لاف شايف طريقه كلامك فيها كره للبنات*
*قولى بس مين معقداك هههههههههههههههههه*
*وابن الفادى ما انت مجرب وعارف اسلوب الرجاله وشكهم وغيرتهم*
*وسبحان مين يخلينا نستحمل*
*طبعا لازم نستحمل سى السيد طب على ايه*
*بتتعبوا بنتعب اكتر منكوا بتحبونا بنحبكوا اكتر ماتستاهلوا*
*يبقى عاوزين ايه*
*ارحموناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يرحمكوا ربنا*
:smil13: :ranting: :t32:


----------



## lovebjw (23 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههه
ايه الشعر اللى انتى بتقوليه فى الستات دا ياماما 
يا تويتى من اتضع على الله مقامه 
وايه الاتضاع اللى فيكو دا 
وانا مش بكره الستات ولا حاجة 
وهم فيهم ايه عشان يتكرهو 
:beee:


----------



## merola (23 مارس 2007)

اية يا جاااااااااااسى الكلام المضحك اووووووووى دة  
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## جاسى (24 مارس 2007)

ياااا عم باسم على مهلك بس ال يعنى بيقلع الجاكيت علشان شهامه يا عم ديه منظره :beee: 
وشكرا لمرورك ياااااااااا عم ​


----------



## جاسى (24 مارس 2007)

كل ده يا ابن الفادى صدقنى هى ديه الحقيقه ههههههههه:smil12: بقيت غلسه غلاسه ههههههه
وبعدين انت وابن الشرق تعباكوا اوى حته الطبيخ ديه هو علشان كام واحد عرفه يعملوا لخبطيطه اعترفتوا بيهم طباخين ولا ايه ده انا عمرى ما كنت فى فندق نضيف واكلت اكل عجبنى كله ماما اكلها احلى :beee: ​


----------



## جاسى (24 مارس 2007)

ميرسى يا ايمي يا عسل على مرورك الجميل 
وشكرا ليكى وربنا يباركك​


----------



## جاسى (24 مارس 2007)

ايه رائيك بقى كده تويتى عجبتك؟ مش ده احسن من الموضوع التانى يلا يا ستى اى خدمه احنا بس عايزين الرضا 
وشكرا يا قمره لمرورك وربنا يباركك​


----------



## جاسى (24 مارس 2007)

اى خدمه يا ميرولا انتى تؤمرى بس واحنا نضحك ههههههه
شكرا يا جميله لمرورك وربنا يباركك​


----------



## ابن الفادي (24 مارس 2007)

جاسى قال:


> كل ده يا ابن الفادى صدقنى هى ديه الحقيقه ههههههههه:smil12: بقيت غلسه غلاسه ههههههه
> وبعدين انت وابن الشرق تعباكوا اوى حته الطبيخ ديه هو علشان كام واحد عرفه يعملوا لخبطيطه اعترفتوا بيهم طباخين ولا ايه ده انا عمرى ما كنت فى فندق نضيف واكلت اكل عجبنى كله ماما اكلها احلى :beee: ​



*ماشي يا جاسي علشان خاطرك هنعديها المرة دي 
هو انا اقدر اقول حاجة علي اكل ماما طبعا اكلها احلي 
وكمان احنا منستغناش عنكم 
يعني انا كان احلي اكل عندي اكل امممممممي 
ودلوقتي اكل مراتي حبيبتي حتي لو كان بايظ هاكلو 
مبسوطة انت كده طبعا   :mus25:​*


----------



## lovebjw (24 مارس 2007)

جاسى قال:


> كل ده يا ابن الفادى صدقنى هى ديه الحقيقه ههههههههه:smil12: بقيت غلسه غلاسه ههههههه
> وبعدين انت وابن الشرق تعباكوا اوى حته الطبيخ ديه هو علشان كام واحد عرفه يعملوا لخبطيطه اعترفتوا بيهم طباخين ولا ايه ده انا عمرى ما كنت فى فندق نضيف واكلت اكل عجبنى كله ماما اكلها احلى :beee: ​



يمكن الفندق النضيف دا يا جاسى 
كان المسئول عن الطبخ فيه 
واحدة ست 
وربنا يخليلكى مامتيكى 
لكن اقراءى كتاب لمحمود عباس العقاد عن المراءة 
بيقول مع ان المراءة ليها شغل بتعمله من الالاف السنين 
زى الطبخ لكن يجى راجل يدخل فى الشغلة دى كام سنة بس يكون افضل منها 
وزى الخياطة مثلا مع ان المراءة بتعملها برضو من زمان لكن لم الراجل يدخلها بيكون هو احسن منها 
والدليل على الكلام دا ان اشهر مشاهير التصميم الملابس فى العالم هم رجالة 
ودا كلام العقاد مش كلامى


----------



## Moony34 (24 مارس 2007)

ايهههههههههههههه يا جماعة الموضوع قلب بحرب كده لييييه؟
يعني جاسي بتتكلم عن شريحة معينة أكيد مش كل الرجالة كده...
هي تلاقيها اتعاملت مع رجالة بالمنظر ده وماشافتش غيرهم...
مسكينة يا جاسي... حقيقي صعبتي عليا:t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## lovebjw (24 مارس 2007)

هههههههههه
الله عليك يا مونى 
تصدق انت خليتها تصعب على انا كمان


----------



## محب للمسيح (24 مارس 2007)

جاسى قال:


> هناك أشياء يفعلها الرجل ويكون طاير من الفرحة وأساريره منفرجة ويشعر بالإنجاز ومنشكح ومشرئب الفلنكات شلولخ، ورغم عظمة هذه الأحاسيس إلا أنه في الحقيقة لم يفعل أي إنجاز يذكر، ولكنه يكون طائرا من الفرحة ببعض الأشياء البسيطة التي يفعلها ولا يوجد سبب علمي يفسر سر فرحته وشعوره بالعظمة في هذه اللحظات، أما المواقف فهي:
> الطبيخ
> حينما يطبخ الرجل يشعر وكانه جاب الديب من ديله، ويجب أن يخبر كل من حوله أنه قام بالطبخ، كما أنه يريد أن يسمع رأي كل شخص في الأكل الذي طبخه، ويعتبر أن مجرد دخوله المطبخ وخروج اي خلطبيطة من تحت إيديه أن هذا الإنجاز يكفي ولا يهم بعد ذلك نوعية الأكل، والغريب أن هذه الطبخة توضع في ذاكرة الأمة ويظل يحكيها لأصحابه وأقاربه ويقول "لما كنت في مصيف مع جماعة اصحابي وطبخت مكرونة و...... هاهاهاها" والغريب أيضا أن معظم الشباب يوم ما طبخوا طبخوا مكرونة لأسباب غير معلومة، ويظل الرجل يحكي عن أم الطبخة الوحيدة إللي طبخها في حياته ويزهق من حوله وكأنه فتح عكا وليس علبة سلمون.
> إصلاح الأدوات المنزلية
> ...



الحمد لله اولا انا مبعرفش اطبخ ثانيا كل  المنزل بتاعى فاضى ومعنديش جاكت  انا غيهم حبيبى انا غيرهم


----------



## جاسى (24 مارس 2007)

ياااااااااا تتصدقوا انا صعبت على نفسى دانا طلعت حالتى خط اوىىىىىىىى
واءءءءءءءءءءءءءء
على مهلك بس انت وهو شكلكوا متعقدين اوى على العموم انا واثقه من البنات علشان كده مش هقاوح معاكوا ال يعنى ههههههه:smil12: 
شكرا يا رجاله لمروركم وربنا يهديكم اصدى يبارككم:beee: ​


----------



## جاسى (24 مارس 2007)

ربنا يخليك يا محب انت 100       100 يا بخت من عرف بقدر نفسه اهى ديه الرجوله هههههههههههههه:smil12: 
شكرا لمرورم ربنا يباركك​


----------



## محب للمسيح (24 مارس 2007)

جاسى قال:


> ياااااااااا تتصدقوا انا صعبت على نفسى دانا طلعت حالتى خط اوىىىىىىىى
> واءءءءءءءءءءءءءء
> على مهلك بس انت وهو شكلكوا متعقدين اوى على العموم انا واثقه من البنات علشان كده مش هقاوح معاكوا ال يعنى ههههههه:smil12:
> شكرا يا رجاله لمروركم وربنا يهديكم اصدى يبارككم:beee: ​



مش فاهم


----------



## محب للمسيح (24 مارس 2007)

اناااااااااااا لو مرتى بردانه اولع فيها تتدفى ولو حاجه باظه فى البيت  اموت السبب ولو عايز اكل مرتى تطبخ                                               بس سوال ( يعنى ايه طبيخ)


----------



## جاسى (24 مارس 2007)

مش قلتلك ميه ميه 
لا جدع يا راجل ههههههههه​


----------



## dream2010 (24 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى يا جاسى....اول مرة حد يكشفهم قدامنا.​


----------



## جاسى (24 مارس 2007)

اى خدمه يا دريم يا عسل
شكرا لمرورك الجميل
 وربنا يباركك​


----------



## twety (24 مارس 2007)

*ايه ياسيدى منك ليه*
*مش عاجبكوا الكلام يعنى *
*احنا طبعا من غيرنا متقدروش تعيشوا*
*تبقوا من غيرنا زى السمك اللى يطلع من المياه*
*طب اسال المتجوزين كده لو فى يوم رجع لقى مراته متنكده*
*ولا مكشرة ولا مضايقه*
*يبقى اليوم مش معدى ولا طلعالع شمش*
*لكن شوف بقى لما الراجل يجى من شغله مشايق ويلاقى مراته بالابتسامه والحب*
*تنسيه كل همومه وتخليله البيت جنه*
*عيش بقى مش ويكوا كل اللى بتعملوا شخط ونطر*
*تخلوا الجو رعبببببببب*
*بلا نيله بلا جواز بلا هم*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (24 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههه
انا بقول كدة 
بلا عيال بلا وجع دماغ وتلاقى الواد شقى 
قال ايه بيقولو على العيال ملايكة 
دا لو هم ملايكة انا عرفت ابليس سقط ليه من الاول


----------



## جاسى (24 مارس 2007)

مين اللى بيعيب على العيال انا بموت فى العيال اتلم منك ليه له لها ياريت اكون بيبى *ان لم ترجعول وتصيروا كالاطفال.........
بلا خيبه عليكم ههههههههه:beee: ​


----------



## محب للمسيح (24 مارس 2007)

يارب تبقى بيبى وتجيلك.......................................... وبعدين تم...................................... ياجاسى


----------



## جاسى (25 مارس 2007)

طب انا راضيه زمتك انت فاهم انت كاتب ايه اصلا هههههه​


----------



## Moony34 (25 مارس 2007)

أنا فهمت قصده.... بس هو بقي يشرحلك يا جاسي:t33:


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

وانا كمان فهمت قصده يا جاسى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جاسى (25 مارس 2007)

يا دانا طلعت انا بس بقى اللى مش بفهم ماشى ماشى 
طب يا فاهمين متفهموا الغلبانه جاسى يحسن فهمها على قدها :smil13: ​


----------



## محب للمسيح (25 مارس 2007)

حصبه...................................................................موتى


----------



## جاسى (25 مارس 2007)

دانت حياتك اللغاز يا عم ​


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

يا جاسى فى فليم انا مش فاكر اسمه ايه 
واحد بيدعى على حد ويقوله الهى ترجع عيل صغير ويجليك حصبة وتسهل او حاجة زى كدة وتموت 
بس وهو الراجل كان مكسوف يقولها وانتى عاملة تسالى فيه


----------



## محب للمسيح (25 مارس 2007)

الغاز مين يا ستى انتى اللى عندك عسر هضم فى التفكير باين عليكى


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

خلاص يا جماعة صلو على اللى يشفع فيكو 
صلى على النبى يا عم محب 
مجدى سيدكى يا جاسى 
ايه يا جماعة انا جى اهدى النفوس بس مايحصلش بينكو كدة يعنى 
بصو فى حاجة هنا اسمها حزب المحبة ودا فاتح ابوابها قدام كل اتنين بيتخانقو واللى عايز يسجل نفسه فى الحزب دا 
لو هو من الحرب النسائى يكتب لتنتا تويتى 
لو هو من الحزب الرجالى يكتبلى وانا هندرس الموضوع وندخلكو فى الحزب باذن الله 
ومش عايز اشوف خناقات تانى فى الموضوع دا ماشى 
يلا ربنا يبارككو


----------



## جاسى (25 مارس 2007)

نكتفى بهذا القدر *انى ارجع بيبى *
بس خلاص ​


----------



## جاسى (25 مارس 2007)

يا عم عادى انا اصلا مش زعلانه من حاجه
وشكرا يا عم محب ​


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2007)

* هنشغل لاف بقى مصلح اجتماعى*
*هو تمام قوى فى تهديه النفوس*
*بت ياجاسى سيبك منهم*
*خليكى على موقفلك وانتى كبيييييييرة ياقمر*
*الموضوع بتاعك يابت*
*اللى مش عاجبه :t32:*
*بس ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههه
كدة يا تويتى 
يعنى انا كنت بقولهم ان انتى الكبيرة تاعت حزب المحبة 
يجو هم يلاقو حزب المحبة بيتخانق مع بعضه هنا 
دا كلام برضو يا عصفورتنا


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2007)

*بتحرجنى اليومين دول ياباسم بذوقك*
*شكلك كده ناوى تهدى المواضيع*
*يلا عموما ميرسى على كلامك*
*وخلاص حزب المحله قائم لا ولن يتزعزع*
*اللى عاوز فى النساء يتفضل عندى*
*تالت مكتب عبى شمال مكتب رووووووووووووووك*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*والحزب الرجالى ينفضل عند لاف باشا*
*اخر مكتب مش باين خالص*
*ممكن يقصر ويجى عندى انا خدمه اجتماعيه*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههه
افهم من كدة ان انتى بتدورى على عريس وعايزة الرجالة تجايلكى ماشى يا عصفورتنا 
انتى برحتيكى خالص 
انتى تعملى اللى انتى عايزها 
يا جماعة حزب المحبة كله فى ايد تويتى عشان هى اكتر واحدة طيبة وكمان اكتر واحدة بتحب كل الناس هى تويتى


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2007)

*اولا مش عاوزة عرسان طبعا*
*بلا نيله وهم وغم على الفاضى*
*ثانيا انت كمان طيب وعسوووووووول*
*وبتحب الناس وذوق بجد*
*يلا خد كلمتين حلوين واقعد ساكت بقى *
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*حزب المحبه من اساس ابن الفادى ثم لاف*
*وممكن اكون انا فيه لو سمحولى يعنى*
*بس اتفضلوا نورونا*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جاسى (25 مارس 2007)

هو مال الموضوع قلب كل اتنين اللى بيتخنقوا واللى بيتصلحوا كده :smil12: 
وعلى العموع كلكه منورين الموضوع 
ربنا يخليكوا وتنوروها يااارب ​


----------

